# Cyclist collides with car



## Matthew_T (18 Aug 2015)

Been a long time since I was last on here but thought I would get your opinions on things. 

This morning I was on my way to Hull and had just set off. I had picked up my friend and was travelling to the petrol station. I had just gone through some country roads and was approaching a junction and planning on turning right. I came up to the junction (small traffic island to my right) and started signalling and being observant to the road. 
Just as I reached the give way markings and was about to stop, I heard an almighty bang and one of my rear windows smashed to the left of me. 
I immediately looked left to see a cyclist stumbling around. I quickly stopped my car and jumped out to see if he was okay. 

The guy was fully conscious but had what I called a deep cut to his upper right arm. 
He apologised for hitting my car and said that he didnt understand how he could have missed me. He was happy to exchange details and a passing traffic officer stopped to offer help. 
Before exchanging details, I asked about the mans arm. He told me that as he worked at the hospital he would just carry on his journey and sort himself out there. I insisted on calling an ambulance and said that he would be unable to go to work (it was only his second day!). 

The ambulance came and attended to the cyclist. My dad suggested that I call the police and get them at the scene just to cover all basis so thats what I did. 

The police came and breathalised both of us and took a statement. 
The ambulance staff said that they would take the guy home as he couldnt cycle (handlebars knocked out of adjustment). 


Now, looking at what I have just put, you would assume that I missed the cyclist and probably should have given way to him. However, on the shared use path that he was cycling on, it had give way markings to traffic approaching the junction. Therefore he didnt give way to me. 
Now I'm not fussed about who was in the right or wrong really. Not even fussed about my car. The police officer suggested not going through insurance because it would be stupid. The cyclist said he is happy to pay for any costs so we will see how that goes. 

I just wanted to put this out there and TBH me being out of all the people is probably the most likely to be involved in an incident with a cyclist.


----------



## helston90 (18 Aug 2015)

This is one reason why I don't use those multi-use paths which dissect other roads when on my bike, the constant need to slow up to give way (or as this chap did- just risk it) drove me crazy so stuck to the road. 

Glad to hear everyone will be OK, good luck getting the car back on the road.


----------



## Hip Priest (18 Aug 2015)

Sounds like he acknowledged it was his fault and is prepared to recompense you for the damage. All's well than end well. Did you not have your dashcam running?


----------



## Lonestar (18 Aug 2015)

Good on the cyclist for being honest.I would and always have been honest and yes I've banged a moped and a few wing mirrors in my time.

Do you still cycle Matty?


----------



## Brandane (18 Aug 2015)

Was he a disgruntled ex pizza delivery guy who recognised you from a while back and was seeking revenge, but missed you and hit the car instead?


----------



## Matthew_T (18 Aug 2015)

Hip Priest said:


> Sounds like he acknowledged it was his fault and is prepared to recompense you for the damage. All's well than end well. Did you not have your dashcam running?


It was running. It catches him coming towards me at speed then he dissappears out of view as he hits my car.


----------



## Matthew_T (18 Aug 2015)

helston90 said:


> Glad to hear everyone will be OK, good luck getting the car back on the road.


Yeah, going scrap heap tomorrow to find a window (I know they have loads of my car there and do good prices).


----------



## Hip Priest (18 Aug 2015)

Matthew_T said:


> It was running. It catches him coming towards me at speed then he dissappears out of view as he hits my car.



Quite handy really. Just in case he'd tried to blame you.


----------



## Glow worm (18 Aug 2015)

Prestatyn to Hull. Difficult to imagine a more depressing journey.


----------



## Matthew_T (18 Aug 2015)

Glow worm said:


> Prestatyn to Hull. Difficult to imagine a more depressing journey.


It was raining too!


----------



## screenman (18 Aug 2015)

Glow worm said:


> Prestatyn to Hull. Difficult to imagine a more depressing journey.



Hull to Newmarket, would give it a close run.


----------



## Matthew_T (24 Sep 2015)

So the cyclist hasnt been answering my calls over the past month, so I called 101 and asked what their advice was. They suggested I sent the chap a letter with copies of the receipts asking him how he would like to pay for the damage (wording it in such a way that it had been prearranged he would pay for the damage). The officer said that if you dont hear a reply after 1 month, it will be a case for the small claims court. 
Its a shame to have to go down that route as the chap was really nice at the scene, but maybe he is just ignoring me hoping I will go away.


----------



## MontyVeda (24 Sep 2015)

Maybe concussion kicked in not long afterwards, and he's no idea who you are.


----------



## jarlrmai (24 Sep 2015)

You have his name and his workplace, call reception and ask for him by name.


----------



## Tin Pot (24 Sep 2015)

Always go by the book. The insurers would be chasing him instead,mic anything.


----------



## Pale Rider (24 Sep 2015)

All nicey-nicey at the roadside, then the lying and hook wriggling starts.

All too common, whatever the mode of transport.

A county court claim may work, but there will be a small cost involved - I think it's a percentage of the amount claimed but you would need to check that.

It's time to assess the situation and maybe take a pragmatic decision.

Weigh up what it's cost you so far and what it will cost to pursue it, in money terms and in time and trouble terms.

The justice of the situation is you should be paid for the damage caused.

But, overall, it's sometimes best to drop it and move on.


----------



## Matthew_T (24 Sep 2015)

Tin Pot said:


> Always go by the book. The insurers would be chasing him instead,mic anything.


In terms of court, insurance doesnt need to be involved. Plus my excess is £200, so it really wouldnt be worth making a claim for <£100.


----------



## Matthew_T (24 Sep 2015)

Pale Rider said:


> A county court claim may work, but there will be a small cost involved - I think it's a percentage of the amount claimed but you would need to check that.
> 
> .


You will get your costs refunded if you win though, plus the other party will have to pay all the fees, even though I am the one taking him to court.


----------



## Tin Pot (24 Sep 2015)

Matthew_T said:


> In terms of court, insurance doesnt need to be involved. Plus my excess is £200, so it really wouldnt be worth making a claim for <£100.



Yeah depends on the amount, but relying on a verbal IOU isn't something I would recommend.


----------



## potsy (24 Sep 2015)

Matthew_T said:


> In terms of court, insurance doesnt need to be involved. Plus my excess is £200, so it really wouldnt be worth making a claim for <£100.


I would send him the letter as the Police advise, and if you get no joy put it down to experience and move on.


----------



## Pale Rider (24 Sep 2015)

Matthew_T said:


> You will get your costs refunded if you win though, plus the other party will have to pay all the fees, even though I am the one taking him to court.



Costs aren't awarded in small claims, which works both ways because if he employs a solicitor to defend it, you can't be landed with his costs.

Point taken about the fees.

Getting a judgment in your favour enforced is another matter.

I would probably go for it, the other party may pay up at the sight of the summons.

But just bear in mind you may not, when all comes to all, get your hundred quid back or the fees.


----------



## Matthew_T (24 Sep 2015)

One good thing is that if it does go to court, I have all the evidence to back my side of the story up. I have a witness of the police officer, and the passenger in my car of him stating that he would pay. Plus I have picture proof of him at the scene. And (what he doesnt know) is that my camera actually caught him running the give way lines and hitting me. 
I have sent a letter though and now its just a matter of waiting and seeing what happens.


----------



## Tin Pot (24 Sep 2015)

In saaf laandan we would knock on the door, and ask for the money toot sweet.

I hear that a sock and a half brick are the usual props.


----------



## blazed (24 Sep 2015)

If he doesn't pay pursue through small claims court. Even if it costs you a bit more than you receive. 

Imagine his smug attitude if you were just to drop it. You can't have someone getting one up on you like that.


----------



## glenn forger (24 Sep 2015)

Matthew_T said:


> In terms of court, insurance doesnt need to be involved..



If you don't inform them you may invalidate your insurance. Any LOSSES need to be reported, whether a claim is made or not.


----------



## Dogtrousers (24 Sep 2015)

glenn forger said:


> If you don't inform them you may invalidate your insurance. Any LOSSES need to be reported, whether a claim is made or not.


I was going to post something to this effect. But as I'm no expert and my only knowledge of it come from a half remembered incident involving my late dad I can't give specifics


----------



## steveindenmark (24 Sep 2015)

Call him at work


----------



## Matthew_T (24 Sep 2015)

steveindenmark said:


> Call him at work


I dont have any specifics about his work. All I know is that he is a microbiologist at the hospital. Plus I would feel that it is intruding a bit on his life if I were to try and contact him through his work.


----------



## jonny jeez (24 Sep 2015)

Tin Pot said:


> In saaf laandan we would knock on the door, and ask for the money toot sweet.
> 
> I hear that a sock and a half brick are the usual props.


Nah mate, that's a sock and a billiard ball. You gotta dial up the sarf landan to reply get respect.


----------



## sidevalve (24 Sep 2015)

I assume you are aware that this WILL affect any future insurance quotes you may receive ? The cost does not stop at a no claim incident you WILL be loaded if you decide to change insurers whether you claim or not. You will require full compensation from him not only for damage but for future increased premiums [yes they will be and no it's not fair]. That is why I'm afraid I believe cyclists should have 3rd party insurance by law - sorry if this aint too popular. It needn't cost much more that the price of a tube and no it isn't hard to enforce, just a credit card sized confirmation from the company to carry about and no need to check unless involved in a 'own fault' accident when either A - all is ok or B - it becomes a legal matter. Yes I know it's rare [or is it] BUT with the cost of a wing mirror reaching hundreds of pounds never mind any injury claims I think the world has moved on a bit from the days of 'sorry mate here's a fiver for the damage'.


----------



## Drago (24 Sep 2015)

Fortunately Sidevalve isn't in a position to write new legislation.


----------



## Nortones2 (24 Sep 2015)

Matthew_T said:


> I dont have any specifics about his work. All I know is that he is a microbiologist at the hospital. Plus I would feel that it is intruding a bit on his life if I were to try and contact him through his work.


Think he might have already caused an intrusion into yours, so don't be hesitant about giving him a hard time!


----------



## Pale Rider (24 Sep 2015)

If contacting work is the preferred route, I would contact his boss, not him.

Sure, you will be told it's a private matter between the pair of you, but the boss will have to at least forward your communication to the person in question.

Hospitals are expert at making a big issue out of nothing, so that may work (unseen) in your favour.

No one likes attention at work from superiors which might persuade him to lob £100 in your direction, if only to shut you up.

Who to contact?

Most hospitals have a chief executive whose details will be online somewhere.


----------



## Hip Priest (24 Sep 2015)

I'd be tempted to wait for him outside his work and take £100 out of his chin. Don't try this at home.


----------



## Drago (24 Sep 2015)

I'd suggest not hassling him unduly at work, or you start getting into the grey area of un reasonableness that takes you toward criminal harassment.

If you can't get a sensible reply by reasonable means then put it in the hands of a solicitor.


----------



## midlife (24 Sep 2015)

If an outsider contacted my Chief Executive about a private matter relating to a possible crime it would be passed onto the Police. Maybe that's not a good idea?

Shaun


----------



## steveindenmark (24 Sep 2015)

Matthew_T said:


> I dont have any specifics about his work. All I know is that he is a microbiologist at the hospital. Plus I would feel that it is intruding a bit on his life if I were to try and contact him through his work.



That is the whole point. I used to be a debt collector and the easiest way to get money out of people is to call them at work. Day after day if you need to.

Even better if the police got involved.


----------



## LocalLad (24 Sep 2015)

If he isn't responding to your calls, ringing the switchboard and asking for him is not unreasonable...high chance he'll answer. Then just explain that you are happy to do it quietly, but will consider court action if need be


----------



## Pale Rider (24 Sep 2015)

midlife said:


> If an outsider contacted my Chief Executive about a private matter relating to a possible crime it would be passed onto the Police. Maybe that's not a good idea?
> 
> Shaun



No crime here.

Passed on to the police - what do you think they would do?

The OP has tried many times to contact the person who is clearly ignoring him.

It is therefore a reasonable and sensible course of action to contact someone who he may listen to.


----------



## Tin Pot (24 Sep 2015)

Hip Priest said:


> I'd be tempted to wait for him outside his work and take £100 out of his chin. Don't try this at home.



The important thing is to be satisfied with the violence - no grand standing.

Most people want to shout a bit then wrestle like a couple of clowns and knock things over.

No words, no warning - just sudden, anonymous, over the top violence, then disappear silently.

Oh I suppose I should add a


----------



## midlife (24 Sep 2015)

Pale Rider said:


> No crime here.
> 
> Passed on to the police - what do you think they would do?
> 
> ...



Write to the chief executive and hang around outside then plod would be called. The NHS has zero tolerance to any sort of staff harassment, be it by a patient, relative or someone who is acting in a manner likely to cause alarm. 

It's tricky but going through an NHS employer is not helpful. 

Shaun


----------



## Pale Rider (24 Sep 2015)

Sending a reasonably worded email to the chief exec is not harassing anyone.

Another tactic would be to get the county court summons sent c/o the hospital - the OP may not know the person's home address.

You say going through an NHS employer is not helpful, but one of the ways of getting the county court judgment enforced is via an attachment to earnings order.

The general point is it ought to be possible to extract the money from this guy because he has something to lose.

An unemployed waster is better able to ignore reasonable requests and subsequent court orders.

You cannot get blood out of a stone, but this particular stone has some blood in it.


----------



## Milkfloat (24 Sep 2015)

The few times I have had to use the small claims court, I found it very effective. However, each time it did not make court, I got full payment include the claim costs and interest within 24 hours of the claim arriving. I suggest a registered letter to him telling him that he has 7 days to pay before you start a claim. You will need proof before you start a claim that you have given him opportunity to pay and the registered letter will be it.


----------



## Matthew_T (24 Sep 2015)

Just to clarify, I refuse to contact this person through their workplace, there are other means available and I do not feel comfortable taking risks like that. 

The reason I will pursue this is that I have his address and physically delivered the letter myself (I also videoed it as proof). His house is a 4/5 bedroom detacted with a double garage, so he isnt exactly in a situation to not pay £100. 



Milkfloat said:


> The few times I have had to use the small claims court, I found it very effective. However, each time it did not make court, I got full payment include the claim costs and interest within 24 hours of the claim arriving.


I have read up on the procedure for going through court and have discovered this aswell. My evidence of what he has done is very strong (plenty of photos at the scene and 2 witnesses I could get statements off). I also have proof of all paperwork involved. So it is likely that my claim would be granted before court.


----------



## Simpleton (24 Sep 2015)

Oh FFS, just ring up and talk to the guy. Then you'll know where you are. Make it clear that if he does not pay then it's the small claims court. Or put it down to one of lifes lessons and know further on down the line that karma will probably catch up with him.


----------



## glenn forger (24 Sep 2015)

Send him a large dead fish in a kevlar vest.


----------



## markharry66 (25 Sep 2015)

I had something similar (was on a bike). He hit me decided for the sake of £150 to walk away once worked out he had no intention of paying and the police were not interested in going any further couldnt see much point. As always its the victim that looses out. Hope everything works out for you Matthew.
Plus I saw your ugly mug on channel 5 the other night


----------



## Matthew_T (25 Sep 2015)

markharry66 said:


> Plus I saw your ugly mug on channel 5 the other night


Yep they never keep me updated though. Should be on the new series of Britain Sees Red next year. My media career is over now though.


----------



## Sittingduck (25 Sep 2015)

Just because his address is a big house doesn't mean he is loaded. Maybe he's renting a small box room at a low price.

Anyway - I don't think I would be ringing the Chief Exec of a hospital over things like this. Just ring the guy directly and if no joy proceed with a legal claim or let it drop.


----------



## Ron-da-Valli (25 Sep 2015)

Tin Pot said:


> In saaf laandan we would knock on the door, and ask for the money toot sweet.
> 
> I hear that a sock and a half brick are the usual props.


According to Ray Winstone (Scum) it's a sock and a snooker ball!. Just stay away from his greenhouse though!)


----------



## Tin Pot (25 Sep 2015)

Ron-da-Valli said:


> According to Ray Winstone (Scum) it's a sock and a snooker ball!. Just stay away from his greenhouse though!)



Snooker ball? Luxury!

Billiard ball? Royalty!


----------



## steveindenmark (25 Sep 2015)

"Just to clarify, I refuse to contact this person through their workplace, there are other means available and I do not feel comfortable taking risks like that. "

Then give me his number and I will call him for you. It doesnt bother me. Im an ex police officer and debt collector. Calling people at work was an everyday part of my job. I have no problem with it.

If you dally around your going to end up with nothing.

By the way the police officer and debt collecting were at different periods. Even though a lot on here will disagree.


----------



## Leodis (25 Sep 2015)

Get over it and either claim on your insurance or in cash. I am sure your wonderful high speed driving videos on YT will go down well about your style of driving in court.


----------



## Cuchilo (25 Sep 2015)

People with big houses and nice cars dont like the idea of thier credit rating being effected. I find the fastest way to get paid when they mess you around is to mention passing the debt over to a collection agency. 
Its amazing how fast the money gets transfered after that.


----------



## vickster (25 Sep 2015)

It's small claims court potentially, not the Old Bailey lol

Just call him directly, go through the switchboard and ask to be put through. Worst they'll do is ask your name. Why on earth would you call the Chief Exec or indeed anyone's boss?! You're an adult aren't you, just call him? Or ask your mum or dad to if you're not able

Or you could let it go and give something back to those cyclists who've been hit and run by unknown or uninsured drivers


----------



## Arjimlad (25 Sep 2015)

Be patient. Send a letter asking for payment in 7 days or you will take the matter to the small claims court.

Wait 7 days then go online and issue a claim at https://www.moneyclaim.gov.uk/web/mcol/welcome

Explain that you are claiming damages for negligence whereby he cycled into the side of your car and damaged it. Keep it simple and to the point. The repair of your car cost £ .

See if your insurer can tell you what your renewal premium will be in writing and add any uplift attributable to this incident.

The court will send him the claim and tell you when it has done so. You can apply for judgment if he fails to reply. Follow the court's instructions to the letter and if he defends it, you'll have a short hearing before a District Judge to attend.

You know where he works so you should be able to enforce any judgment by getting an Attachment of Earnings order. As others say above, he will probably pay up either on your letter or when he gets the claim through.


----------



## 4F (25 Sep 2015)

Order a stuffed crust pizza and get it delivered to his house


----------



## Matthew_T (25 Sep 2015)

Leodis said:


> Get over it and either claim on your insurance or in cash. I am sure your wonderful high speed driving videos on YT will go down well about your style of driving in court.


Not sure what my driving style has got to do with this incident. Dont think you read what happened.


----------



## MontyVeda (25 Sep 2015)

[QUOTE 3922865, member: 45"]This beats the pizza complaint.[/QUOTE]
no... it really doesn't


----------



## Mr_Kipling (26 Sep 2015)

All my 20+ years cycling I always thought that drivers would become instantly aggressive if you hit their car. I hit a parked SAAB when I was about 15 years old and cycled off because I thought the driver would 'beat me up' 
In my adult life, I have 3ed party cycling insurance and I think the main reason for getting insurance is to hopefully lessen the aggression of a driver I accidentally take his £500 wing mirror off. 

Reading this topic its nice to know that almost all drivers would not become aggressive if they were hit by a cyclist. 
As I don't drive and never have maybe its just me. 

I think you dealt with it very well. From your description of what happened, I have been asking people at work and they all say that the cyclist is at fault.


----------



## steve292 (26 Sep 2015)

[QUOTE 3922865, member: 45"]This beats the pizza complaint.[/QUOTE]

?????????


----------



## Moderators (26 Sep 2015)

Some content has been removed from this thread as it was being hijacked for an argument.

Please stay on topic and keep in mind the User Guidelines and Rules, particularly the section regarding Respectful Conduct.


----------



## Dogtrousers (26 Sep 2015)

Mr_Kipling said:


> . I hit a parked SAAB when I was about 15 years old and cycled off because I thought the driver would 'beat me up' .


About the same age I hit a Vauxhall Chevette, snapping my down tube, wrecking the back door of the car and beating myself up a bit. The owner nearly fainted when a bloodstained adolescent knocked on their door and asked "is that your car outside".


----------



## bigjim (29 Sep 2015)

When I was 14 I rode into the back of a car and ended up on the bonnet with a smashed face and broken tooth. Owner came out and started to get violent with me. Binmen in wagon stopped over the road, pulled the guy off and sent him inside the house. Put me and bike in wagon and drove me home. Never heard anymore from owner. Was1960s though. Mind you my mum was a bit scary about it all.


----------



## Matthew_T (23 Oct 2015)

Dont know if anyone cares or not but the case is settled now. He eventually paid after I threatened court action. 


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FNR2kXsCCTQ&feature=gp-n-y&google_comment_id=z13fi1ji5yilf3xoc04cf3uympvafv2qkro0k


----------



## jay clock (23 Oct 2015)

First I have seenof this thread. Glad all sorted.


----------



## Justinslow (23 Oct 2015)

Matthew_T said:


> Dont know if anyone cares or not but the case is settled now. He eventually paid after I threatened court action.
> 
> 
> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FNR2kXsCCTQ&feature=gp-n-y&google_comment_id=z13fi1ji5yilf3xoc04cf3uympvafv2qkro0k



Good for you, looks like his observation could have been a lot better!


----------



## steveindenmark (23 Oct 2015)

This started mid August. 

Is there an Update?


----------



## Hip Priest (23 Oct 2015)

steveindenmark said:


> This started mid August.
> 
> Is there an Update?



Yes. Two posts above yours.


----------



## User16625 (24 Oct 2015)

That cyclist seemed as hell bent as the 9/11 pilots judging by that video. There was absolutely no attempt to avoid a collision. Cant help but wonder what was on that cyclists mind just before he crashed.


----------



## Drago (24 Oct 2015)

The cyclist was clearly dazzled by the awesomeness of the Max'd Focus.


----------



## Brandane (24 Oct 2015)

The car was surely an insurance write off. I thought if the damage repair cost 50% or more of the value of the car, then it was a write off. Those windows cost about £30 at Autoglass.


----------



## Drago (24 Oct 2015)

Rippspeed mud flaps? Heady stuff!


----------



## Hip Priest (24 Oct 2015)

Drago said:


> Rippspeed mud flaps? Heady stuff!



Matt couldn't slam on the brakes in case the scantily clad woman slid off the bonnet.


----------



## Drago (24 Oct 2015)

Ha ha ha! Nearly choked on my cocoa laughing at that Mr Priest!


----------



## Matthew_T (24 Oct 2015)

Brandane said:


> The car was surely an insurance write off. I thought if the damage repair cost 50% or more of the value of the car, then it was a write off. Those windows cost about £30 at Autoglass.


I had a claim last year for a side panel. The car was worth £1500 max and the insurance company paid £1700 for just a panel.


----------



## Pale Rider (25 Oct 2015)

The cyclist wouldn't have broken the window had he not been wearing a helmet.


----------



## Matthew_T (25 Oct 2015)

Pale Rider said:


> The cyclist wouldn't have broken the window had he not been wearing a helmet.


The rear mech when through the window.


----------



## markharry66 (26 Oct 2015)

Glad you got paid out Matt. Insurance and what people do to avoid paying can be a minefield. Are you retired from cycling these days.


----------



## Matthew_T (26 Oct 2015)

markharry66 said:


> Glad you got paid out Matt. Insurance and what people do to avoid paying can be a minefield. Are you retired from cycling these days.


Nope, I went out on my bike last week and died after 5 miles! 

Heading out tomorrow and day after. Going Florida next year so want to get my body back in shape.


----------



## markharry66 (27 Oct 2015)

Keep up good work friend. I am currently going in other direction heading for motorbike and giving up cycling.


----------

